# Heater Problem?



## heron (May 13, 2010)

First time trying heater and the kitchen register and front register push heat but slide register does not. I checked and everything is connected at the heater and it seems connected at the register, I put my hand in the flexible duct. Any valves I have to turn? Sorry, I'm on my phone.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

heron said:


> First time trying heater and the kitchen register and front register push heat but slide register does not. I checked and everything is connected at the heater and it seems connected at the register, I put my hand in the flexible duct. Any valves I have to turn? Sorry, I'm on my phone.


I'm assuming by the slide register you mean the rear bunkhouse. My 2011 312BH has 3 registers all right down the centerline of the trailer. 1 in the front BR, 1 in front of the fridge, 1 in the rear BH. I started mine up just now and the vents in the front and rear BR only blow about 1/4 the air volume as the one in front of the fridge. My guess would be it acts like a house, the longer the run and number of bends, the more resistance. Air acts like fluid and takes path of least resistance. Something to try would be to block the front BR and kitchen vent and see if air flow picks up where your missing it. Just make sure you dont overwork your heater as it has to have a certain amount of airflow. If it works with the other ones choked down, this may be an upcoming 312BH mod where people have to install register covers with the adjustable vent closure to direct more air where needed like you can do in a house. If it doesnt pick up, your flex to that duct is maybe open somewhere (torn or loose).

Good luck and reply with what you had to do when you figure it out.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The primary ducting is one long run, pull the vent covers from each end. Put a flashlight in one end shining to the other. Use a mirror in the other end to look down the duct and you should see an unobstructed duct about 4" tall by 12 inches wide. If you do then you need to install a register vent that you can partially close in the kitchen area to force more air to the ends. If you do not see a nice clear duct then it will need to be corrected first, so let us know and we can go from there.

If you actually have a flexible duct that connects to a slide register I would love to see pictures of that as I have not heard of those in the Outback and I will have to think about that for suggestions.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> The primary ducting is one long run, pull the vent covers from each end. Put a flashlight in one end shining to the other. Use a mirror in the other end to look down the duct and you should see an unobstructed duct about 4" tall by 12 inches wide. If you do then you need to install a register vent that you can partially close in the kitchen area to force more air to the ends. If you do not see a nice clear duct then it will need to be corrected first, so let us know and we can go from there.
> 
> If you actually have a flexible duct that connects to a slide register I would love to see pictures of that as I have not heard of those in the Outback and I will have to think about that for suggestions.


Thanks Camper Andy. I have the same problem I've been meaning to address. If we're all having the same issue with the 312bh, than something tells me we need to put damper register vents in the Kitchen.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Your air flow is going to take the path of least resistance so the problem may be the length of the duct run itself. One possible solution is to remove the factory vent registers and get some that are adjustable to replace them. Close down the louvers on the register nearest the heater to create the same resistance along the run which will help to equalize the air flow.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

These have flexible ductwork, from heater down into the floor. Already covered other registers momentarily which should have forwarded air to the bunkhouse but it did not. Spoke with keystone, they said I should be feeling air, taking it in on Tuesday. Also, one aerobed not holding air. Third trip with 312bh. I may end up spending the $1000 for the extra 5 year warranty.
On a positive note we are having great weather here in Rockmart, Ga riding the Silver Comet trail! I really like the sewer hookups here at the rock campground.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

It should work properly but I would spend $20.00 for a couple of ceramic heaters from Home depot first.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

danny285 said:


> It should work properly but I would spend $20.00 for a couple of ceramic heaters from Home depot first.


Finally back on a computer...typing on my phone is no fun!

Yes, I already have them but I'm going to make sure the register functions as normal.

On a side note the owner of dealer I purchased the unit from said he has seen many of the cougar models
with this issue and most of the time Keystone calls it "normal". He said they said it's part of the equalization...which to 
me sounds like a cop out. He told me to call Keystone, they asked the Outback division and they said it should blow air under
any condition and to bring it in to have them find out if there is some issue. He told me to bring it in to any Keystone dealer and they
will Pre Authorize it. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ckmagnum (May 10, 2013)

CamperAndy said:


> The primary ducting is one long run, pull the vent covers from each end. Put a flashlight in one end shining to the other. Use a mirror in the other end to look down the duct and you should see an unobstructed duct about 4" tall by 12 inches wide. If you do then you need to install a register vent that you can partially close in the kitchen area to force more air to the ends. If you do not see a nice clear duct then it will need to be corrected first, so let us know and we can go from there.
> 
> If you actually have a flexible duct that connects to a slide register I would love to see pictures of that as I have not heard of those in the Outback and I will have to think about that for suggestions.


I am having the problem of no heat up to the bunk room also. I can see the light from the flashilight between two of teh vents, but nothing from the vent closest to the heater. What could be the problem?


----------

